# Dog Backpack- Any recommendations?



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

The backpack I have for Bailey is made by outward hound. I purchased it at Petsmart. Bailey wears this pretty much daily when the weather is nice and I have had it for over a year. I never put much weight in the pouches though and I would not recommend using the D ring or the handle on the top of the pack for holding the dog. I only use the handle for picking up the backpack.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I was thinking of trying a back pack with Kirby to help settle her down (less bouncing) and keep her focused on doing a job. Actually Darby would probably do well with one too. Are they size adjustable? I would rather not have to get two, but Darby is much bigger then Kirby.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We just got backpacks for the boys made by Outward Hound. We've only used them a couple of times, but I really like them! They're great on hikes, which we do quite a bit of.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lots of people I know who hike with their dogs use these.... really top notch. http://www.wolfpacks.com/


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

The more expensive packs tend to be worth it. 

For a day hike, I probably wouldn't use a pack on my dog..it likely impacts how they move.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

The outward hound backs typically aren't great quality and the stitches tend to come loose really quickly. They're okay for walks around the city but for hikes, I bought Ranger a pack from Canine Equipment. It's fantastic! It's more weight bearing as the harness is longer so there's less pressure on one part of the back. The saddlebags are HUGE and can disconnect without taking the harness off. There's adjustable padding on the two belly bands and chest piece. The harness is very breathable, as are the saddlebags close to the dog's body. Ranger goes through trees/brush/mud and there's not a single snag in the material yet. Lots of zippers and pouches too. It's more expensive than the Outward Hound ones but it also comes with a lifetime guarantee on workmanship. 

I can't say enough good things about it. We just came back from a 4 hour hike and then he carried it on another one hour walk. They're fantastic! Ranger is so much more focused carrying his backpack than not. He now knows his "job" on hikes and when we meet other dogs, he just continues past them not even trying to play. I typically have one water bottle in each pack and then some miscellaneous items that I try to even out the saddlebags so they don't twist on his back. I've also used the handle on it when it's really icy on the trails and Ranger helps me get traction by pulling me. Here he is in his new backpack - getting used to it inside.


----------



## Emily&Brody (Mar 15, 2010)

I love those packs! They look really comfortable.

We have some Outward Hound ones for my dad's Vizsla and my Boston, but they tend to lean and roll around a little.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Ranger said:


> The outward hound backs typically aren't great quality and the stitches tend to come loose really quickly. They're okay for walks around the city but for hikes, I bought Ranger a pack from Canine Equipment. It's fantastic! It's more weight bearing as the harness is longer so there's less pressure on one part of the back. The saddlebags are HUGE and can disconnect without taking the harness off. There's adjustable padding on the two belly bands and chest piece. The harness is very breathable, as are the saddlebags close to the dog's body. Ranger goes through trees/brush/mud and there's not a single snag in the material yet. Lots of zippers and pouches too. It's more expensive than the Outward Hound ones but it also comes with a lifetime guarantee on workmanship.
> 
> I can't say enough good things about it. We just came back from a 4 hour hike and then he carried it on another one hour walk. They're fantastic! Ranger is so much more focused carrying his backpack than not. He now knows his "job" on hikes and when we meet other dogs, he just continues past them not even trying to play. I typically have one water bottle in each pack and then some miscellaneous items that I try to even out the saddlebags so they don't twist on his back. I've also used the handle on it when it's really icy on the trails and Ranger helps me get traction by pulling me. Here he is in his new backpack - getting used to it inside.


Did you purchase this online? Could you provide a link for this place please?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I bought Ranger's backpack at a great petstore in the city but I found their website on a tag on the backpack. http://www.rcpets.com/splash.html It's called the "Ultimate Trail Pack" under Canine Equipment.

There's also instructions on the tag I completely neglected to read. Apparently I was supposed to put the harness on without the saddle bags for the first walks. Then add empty saddlebags, and THEN add weight to the bags. Oops. Ranger walked home with the saddlebags on right after I bought it and 2 hours later we went out for a walk with water bottles in the bags. I don't think me speeding through the "introduction" phase bothered him at all. He looked around a few times and tried to bite the saddlebag once and now he doesn't even notice. Which unfortunately leads him to bang them into trees and crash around! Here's a better pic taken from our hike yesterday. It's easier to see the backpack. I had one 1 liter water bottle and a big tupperware container (food in one, camera/cellphone in the other) in each saddlebag, plus a map and nylon water bowl for Ranger. You can adjust how high or low you want the saddlebags hanging.


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I had looked at the outward hound ones but they look kinda cheap. I really like that one and the wolfpack and the ruff wear. Now just have to find a good deal on one


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah the one I got Ranger was $90.00 canadian. Pricey but I've used it every weekend since I bought it (close to 15 hours of hiking) and it still looks brand new. It's very durable which is great since Ranger has no qualms about running through the brush!


----------

